# Leaning fish???



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

I changed the water today in my 29 gallon with my small red belly and small pacu in it and noticed something ackward. I had drained the water and was refilling it with fresh water and I noticed my P and the pacu were leaning at a 45 degree angle. I thought it looked weird and they seem to be doing fine now. Anyone else had a case of leaning Ps? Just wondering if my fish are strange or if that's a normal thing to have happen.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I just think it is stress man. From my experiences my reds would do that every time I did a waterchange. After the water change I would leave the lights off for a bit and they would settle back in. I don't think it is anything to be worried about.

Mark


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You didn't specify how much water was changed. But I generally agree that may very well be from stress and I have seen it happen.


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

The stress and the O2 content in the water cause fish (particularly piranha) to lean.







...during water changes.


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

It was about a 50% change, so yeah, didn't think about it but it makes sense that it's stress. They're better now and swimming around like normal, so I guess no harm done.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> They're better now and swimming around like normal, so I guess no harm done.


 Just an observation, never assume that no harm is done on a fish. The gills on a fish are extremely sensitive to water and easily damaged. Just because you do not see it doesn't mean it is not there. Try to remember this.


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

Allow me to rephrase: "No visible harm done". But yeah, I'll definatly be keeping a close eye on them over the next few days to make sure that they're still alright.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Please keep us updated.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Also P's will lean when they are scared. It's a defense mechanism to make it so they are not as visible. Just a thought! My little Spilo CF does it when I get right up to the tank.


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

I was worried for a bit because my Ps coloration seemed like it was gone, but now he's looking as vibrant as ever and he's schooling with the pacus again so things are good for now, but if something does end up going a little haywire, I'll make sure and post about it. Thanks everyone for your responses. Your knowledge is what keeps me here so much


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

My new Spilo CF was leaning this weekend when I put it in the tank....I accounted it to stress from all the changes it was going through.... glad you found help here.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I've had my new Rhom for almost 3 weeks now. Checked signs of stress, checked PH, did water change, fed propperly, swims healthy...ect, and till this day, he's in a 45 angle most of the time when floating still. And i have no idea why..


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Also P's will lean when they are scared. It's a defense mechanism to make it so they are not as visible. Just a thought! My little Spilo CF does it when I get right up to the tank.


 My 4 inch Rhom does this too when I walk up close to the tank. His fins start fluttering really quick and he leans a little bit. He's just scared of me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Wait till you see young piranas play dead. They do it quite well.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree: mine used to scare the bejesus out of me when they did that








Thank god they've grown up now, and don't do it anymore (sooo much better for my well-being







)


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

yeah my old rhom and spilo used to lean when i look at a close range.







and i thought they were suppose to be crazy! i wanna kick the media for protarying them as killers.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> i wanna kick the media for protarying them as killers.


 Well, they are killers: just not on command


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > i wanna kick the media for protarying them as killers.
> ...


 Nor in your presence...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

My rhom does that a lot. Its like they are unbalanced.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Seems like it's a Spilo and Rhom thing :biggrin:


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

When I traded my rhom in for my spilo, I took him to the LFS in a bucket type thing, it had a lid on it, so I get there, the owner is like "lets have a look at what you got in there" 
I take off the lid, and look in first, in my head I was like F me, as the rhom was laying on top of the water, horizontal to the surface, I thought he died







, I didn't know they did that when they were stressed.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

That happened to my Oscar when I was taking him to my house to my tank. It is because the water was stagnant and he was getting no oxgen because there was no filter or anything to produce the bubbles he needs.


----------

